# 1071 Auto to 4 speed



## lazlo (Aug 15, 2007)

*1971 Auto to 4 speed*

The 71 Vert that I am working on currently has an Auto trans in it.. Motor is on a stand in the garge.. I want to put a 4 speed in it when I put it back together & haven't done this before. I'll have help when the time comes but for now...

The car came with a 4 speed trans, bell housing, flywheel, pedal assembly, and the assembly that bolts to the frame. They're all in a box. I'm gonna need a clutch, a shifter, and a doghouse(?) to add to the hump for the shifter to live in.

The car has cruise control, that I will be removing (I mention this because I think I'll need a new speedo cable for the 4 speed).

Will I need a different drive shaft? What other issues might I encounter?
Thanks in advance for your help...


----------

